# [fdisk] probleme à l'écriture de la table [résolu]

## disaster62

Bonjour à tous !

Pour commencer je tourne sur Gentoo 2008 X86_64 fraichement installé (et 64 bits uniquement, càd non-multilib).

Alors voila je devais reformater un disque dur et en profiter pour refaire la table de partition dessus.

J'emerge arm-fdisk, je fais les operations, et quand je fais "w" pour ecrire la table, il y a une erreur et ça me dit que le disque est alteré.

J'essaie sur une clé USB, pareil...

Je boot sur un cd live special de gnome partition editor, et là aucun probleme, tout roule..

D'où vient le probleme ? Est ce bien "arm-fdisk" que je dis utiliser ? Car il n'y a pas de fdisk tout court à emerger, bien qu'il y ait d'autres fdisk. Et aussi dernier detail, j'ai testé le fdisk sur la Konsole dans l'environnement graphique KDE.

Merci d'avance !  :Smile: Last edited by disaster62 on Tue Oct 14, 2008 10:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *disaster62 wrote:*   

> Car il n'y a pas de fdisk tout court à emerger, bien qu'il y ait d'autres fdisk

 

fdisk "tout court" fait partie du package sys-apps/util-linux  :Wink: 

----------

## bivittatus

Bien que (sauf erreur de ma part) il utilise les outils de sys-apps/util-linux, est-ce que tu as essayé d'utiliser gParted ou QtParted?

----------

## disaster62

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *disaster62 wrote:*   Car il n'y a pas de fdisk tout court à emerger, bien qu'il y ait d'autres fdisk 
> 
> fdisk "tout court" fait partie du package sys-apps/util-linux 

 

ah oki, faut que je regarde alors merci !   :Very Happy: 

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Bien que (sauf erreur de ma part) il utilise les outils de sys-apps/util-linux, est-ce que tu as essayé d'utiliser gParted ou QtParted?

 

Bah j'utilisais arm-fdisk ou un truc du genre, le premier qui se presente sous "emerge --search fdisk" en tout cas.

sinon non, j'ai pas essayé avec gParted, je l'ai pas installé. Par contre je sais pas s'il s'agit du meme logiciel mais avec gnome partition editor sur un liveCD, ça marchait impeccablement comme je l'ai dit plus haut.   :Smile: 

Bon bah je vais voir ce qu'il en est demain pour le fdisk "tout court", et si j'ai le meme probleme je testerai gParted.   :Smile: 

Merci à vous deux !Last edited by disaster62 on Sun Oct 12, 2008 7:18 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gglaboussole

Euh...je dis peut être une connerie les gars mais il me semble que fdisk dit toujours que la table à été altérée...c'est à dire modifiée..ce n'est donc pas une erreur

----------

## disaster62

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Euh...je dis peut être une connerie les gars mais il me semble que fdisk dit toujours que la table à été altérée...c'est à dire modifiée..ce n'est donc pas une erreur

 

Et bien en tout cas il y avait un probleme ("avait" car c'etait hier que j'ai eu ce probleme), car pour tester j'avais créé un dossier sur la seule partition du disque, et quand j'avais supprimé la partition et recréé une nouvelle du meme type, il se trouvait que le dossier etait toujours present.   :Shocked: 

Donc dans tous les cas, je ne pense pas que ça marchait à la perfection !   :Smile: 

Merci pour ton aide.

edit: je posterai demain l'ensemble de l'erreur que je reçois en même temps pour que ça soit plus clair.

----------

## gglaboussole

si tu fais une même partition  au même endoit (c'est à dire même bloc de début même bloc de fin) il est normal que le dossier que tu y as fait avant  soit toujours présent après ....en effet (et c'est bon à savoir en cas de problème !) refaire des partoches à l'identique ne te perd pas les données (sauf si tu reformates après évidemment..)

----------

## disaster62

Ah ok interessant, c'est bon à savoir merci.

Sinon j'ai 

```
emerge unmerge arm-fisk
```

, et en utilisant bien le fdsik du util-linux bah je n'ai plus d'erreurs... Donc tant mieux, mais bon je sais pas si c'est vraiment arm-fdisk qui ne marchait pas, peut-être un probleme exterieur.

Et sinon pour les très très curieux, en effet à chaque ecriture de la table, il est indiqué :  *Quote:*   

> The partition table has been altered!

 .   :Smile: 

Merci pour votre aide.

----------

